# e non gli è data



## flljob

Sigo con la carta de Simone Weil.

... solamente un essere predestinato ha la facoltà di domandare ad un altro “qual è dunque il tuo tormento?” e non gli è data nascendo, deve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura...

... solamente un ser predestinado tiene la facultad de preguntar a otro “¿cuál es, pues, tu tormento?”, pero si esta facultad no se le da al nacer, debe pasar por años de noche oscura durante los que vaga en la desdicha..

¿El fragmento italiano es correcto? ¿No debería especificar: 
ma questa facoltà non gli è data nascendo, deve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura...? 
Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## infinite sadness

flljob said:


> Sigo con la carta de Simone Weil.
> 
> ... solamente un essere predestinato ha la facoltà di domandare ad un altro “qual è dunque il tuo tormento?” *E* non gli è data nascendo*.* *D*eve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura...
> 
> ... solamente un ser predestinado tiene la facultad de preguntar a otro “¿cuál es, pues, tu tormento?”, pero si esta facultad no se le da al nacer, debe pasar por años de noche oscura durante los que vaga en la desdicha..
> 
> ¿El fragmento italiano es correcto? ¿No debería especificar:
> ma questa facoltà non gli è data nascendo, deve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura...?
> Muchas gracias y saludos


Il testo italiano era quasi giusto. La traduzione mi sembra ok.


----------



## Larroja

flljob said:


> ... solamente un essere predestinato ha la facoltà di domandare ad un altro “qual è dunque il tuo tormento?” e non gli è data nascendo, deve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura...



È giusta così, poi si può anche argomentare che prima di "e non gli è data" ci starebbe meglio un punto, ma immagino che la punteggiatura rispecchi quella dell'originale, e Simone Weil avrà saputo quello che faceva. 
Poi, c'è già il punto interrogativo, che per le norme di molte case editrici funge già da interruzione, funge già, per intenderci, da virgola.


----------



## Jacko86

_...Deve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura.._

Esta parte no tiene mucho sentido pero tampoco conozco el texto..


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, forse i miei maestri sbagliavano, ma a me a scuola hanno sempre detto che dopo il punto interrogativo ci vuole la lettera maiuscola.


----------



## Yulan

infinite sadness said:


> Il testo italiano era quasi giusto. La traduzione mi sembra ok.


 

Ciao a tutti!

Ma non manca un "se"?  

"... pero *si *esta facultad no se le da al nacer ..."  ossia

"ma *se* questa facolà non gli è data quando nasce/alla nascita ...",_ [allora, di conseguenza]_  deve passare ..."

Ciao a tutti


----------



## infinite sadness

No, secondo me non manca nulla. Se non ti piace il punto dopo nascendo, puoi provare a mettere i due punti: ... E (la facoltà) non gli è data nascendo: deve passare per anni...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao IS,

No, non è che non mi piace il punto dopo "nascendo", anzi, ci sta benissimo. 
Solo, mi sembrava che Flljob avesse in mente una traduzione più letterale.

Grazie


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, in effetti nella traduzione spagnola c'è un "si" di troppo, io lo toglerei.


----------



## Larroja

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, in effetti nella traduzione spagnola c'è un "si" di troppo, io lo toglerei.



Verissimo, sballa il senso della frase. Va tolto.


----------



## Yulan

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, in effetti nella traduzione spagnola c'è un "si" di troppo, io lo toglerei.


 

In questo caso ... tutto filerebbe a meraviglia!


----------



## flljob

Muchas gracias a todos.
... solamente un essere predestinato ha la facoltà di domandare ad un altro “qual è dunque il tuo tormento?”*,* e non gli è data nascendo, deve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura...
¿Les parece bien la coma? Es una transcripción mía, tal vez por eso la puntuación es incorrecta. Es ta conjunción e ¿tiene una función adversativa? Supongo que data se refiere a la facoltà, y creo que en español se requeriría de un anafórico que en italiano no es necesario, al parecer, ¿o sí lo es y no lo pusieron?

Nuevamente, muchas gracias.


----------



## Larroja

flljob said:


> ¿Les parece bien la coma? Es una transcripción mía, tal vez por eso la puntuación es incorrecta. Es ta conjunción e ¿tiene una función adversativa?[/FONT]



La virgola ci può stare, ma quella "e" non ha funzione avversativa, svolge la sua più classica funzione di congiunzione tra due frasi. Probabilmente ti confonde l'apparente complessità del periodo, ma semplificando è come dire: solo un essere predestinato ha la facoltà di chiedere a un altro “qual è il tuo tormento?”, e (questa facoltà) non gli appartiene dalla nascita, ma gli è data vivendo situazioni sventurate...
Con buona pace di Simone Weil, che si starà rivoltando nella tomba dopo la mia banalizzazione.


----------



## flljob

En resumen. Hay personas que tienen esta facultad, pero esta facultad no se le da, a nadie, al nacer. Deben pasar por una noche oscura de años. Esto lo entiendo si entiendo la conjunción *e* como copulativa. Tendría que cambiar la puntuación: ... solamente un essere predestinato ha la facoltà di domandare ad un altro “qual è dunque il tuo tormento?”*,* e non gli è data nascendo*. D*eve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura...

Lo había entendido como que hay personas a las que se les da esta facultad al nacer y otras que la deben obtener después de pasar por años de noche oscura. Así lo entiendo, si entiendo la conjunción *e* como adversativa. En este caso, para mí la puntuación sería: ... solamente un essere predestinato ha la facoltà di domandare ad un altro “qual è dunque il tuo tormento?”*,* e non gli è data nascendo*, d*eve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura... 


Por favor, una última molestia: ¿consideran mi razonamiento racional? ¿Estoy diciendo locuras?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Yulan

flljob said:


> En resumen. Hay personas que tienen esta facultad, pero esta facultad no se le da, a nadie, al nacer. Deben pasar por una noche oscura de años. Esto lo entiendo si entiendo la conjunción *e* como copulativa. Tendría que cambiar la puntuación: ... solamente un essere predestinato ha la facoltà di domandare ad un altro “qual è dunque il tuo tormento?”*,* e non gli è data nascendo*. D*eve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura...
> 
> Lo había entendido como que hay personas a las que se les da esta facultad al nacer y otras que la deben obtener después de pasar por años de noche oscura. Así lo entiendo, si entiendo la conjunción *e* como adversativa. En este caso, para mí la puntuación sería: ... solamente un essere predestinato ha la facoltà di domandare ad un altro “qual è dunque il tuo tormento?”*,* e se non gli è data nascendo*, d*eve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura... [con esta construcción tienes que poner el "se", pero, según mi parecer la primera versión es la más correcta]
> 
> Por favor, una última molestia: ¿consideran mi razonamiento racional? ¿Estoy diciendo locuras?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 

Un saludoCiao!


----------



## infinite sadness

Io potrei mettere al posto di "e non"  un "né": "..., nè gli è data nascendo: deve passare...".

A mio avviso non è "nadie" a cui non è data la facoltà, ma la persona predestinata, che però non l'acquista semplicemente nascendo, ma prima deve fare tutto un percorso.


----------



## flljob

Bueno, debí haber dicho: a ninguno de los predestinados se le da al nacer esta facultad. Muchas gracias, el sentido, entonces es el primero.

Saludos


----------



## honeyheart

El texto de la carta se encuentra en la web, y la redacción con que aparece es:

_Solamente un essere predestinato ha la facoltà di domandare ad un altro: "Qual è dunque il tuo tormento?". E non gli è data nascendo. Deve passare per anni di notte oscura in cui vaga nella sventura, nella lontananza da tutto quello che ama e con la consapevolezza della propria maledizione. Ma alla fine riceve la facoltà di rivolgere una simile domanda, nel medesimo istante ottiene la pietra di vita e guarisce la sofferenza altrui._

Simone Weil a Joe Bousquet (1942)



P.D.: 





Larroja said:


> Con buona pace di Simone Weil, che si starà rivoltando nella tomba dopo la mia banalizzazione.


Stai tranquilla, dal posto dov'è adesso, tutto su questo mondo appare banale...


----------



## flljob

infinite sadness said:


> Non so, forse i miei maestri sbagliavano, ma a me a scuola hanno sempre detto che dopo il punto interrogativo ci vuole la lettera maiuscola.


 
Tienes razón. A mí se me pasó una coma. Sólo un comentario más, tomado de Sabatini, F. La comunicazione e gli usi della lingua. Loescher Editore, p. 133., para completar lo que ya tenemos:

_Dopo il punto interrogativo o esclamativo talvolta non si usa l’iniziale maiuscola, per far sentire che le espressioni si susseguono fittamente, per la concitazione di chi parla._
_Ecco un esempio: « “Misericordia! cos’è stato?” gridò Perpetua, e volle correre. “Cosa c’è? cosa c’è?”_

Saludos


----------

